# How are you guys combating cold weather and slow drying times this year??



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Would love to hear your guys' thoughts and solutions on how you are battling cold weather and slow drying times this year. This is killing me right now, especially for my production home builder.

I'm looking for new, innovative methods that haven't been discussed before.

Thanks guys! Awaiting the responses!


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Propane salamanders .... Trying to get a GC to pay is the problem.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well last week started a home two story with a finished basement just under 20,000 ft, the contractor got the slab heat going in the basement about a day before we started, it started to warm up, but the heating guy only had it set at 65 not much for a house that size just to keep the basement warm so I cranked up the thermostat to 80 thinking it would not shut down but keep on going, next day who shows up the heating guy I got a royal azz chewing for turning it up, he said it would not do any good , sure whatever I always though heat rises, but didn't want to argue, the next day he shows up again comes up and raises holy hell with me for turning it back up, I didn't I had brought my own trusty torpedo. I don't think he believed me and told me if it happened again he would disable it. didn't take me long to get a hold of the contractor and filled him in on what was going on, he showed up and stood up for me, then made the guy hook up the air exchanger which in the cold damp weather we see now it works like a charm.... same ole stuff every year no one likes to pay for the extra fuel or electricity to do a job right....


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

The very best way is if you can persuade the contractor to either buy or rent a large dehumidifier, Had one contractor invest in a large one a few years ago best thing ever for pulling moister out of a home. It just amazed me just how fast the moister disappeared , and there was absolutely no water running down the walls around any windows or doors , the windows were completely dry, no frost build up anywhere.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> The very best way is if you can persuade the contractor to either buy or rent a large dehumidifier, Had one contractor invest in a large one a few years ago best thing ever for pulling moister out of a home. It just amazed me just how fast the moister disappeared , and there was absolutely no water running down the walls around any windows or doors , the windows were completely dry, no frost build up anywhere.


We combat moisture by flushing it out of the house a few times a day. Whenever we detect the moisture levels are getting high, we open several windows/doors on each side of the house and let the wind blow through for about 3 to 5 minutes, then close everything back up. The temp returns to normal in no time and you'll be amazed how much moisture is removed in that short amount of time. Obviously the harder the wind is blowing, the better it works, but we are talking about winter right?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

what cold weather??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

drywallnflorida said:


> what cold weather??


If ya got it,,, FLAUNT it !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

But you get to mow grass year round, too. :lol:

Trying to avoid supplying heat, get the contractor to get house heat on, but got two in row that will be breaking out the propane. I use that flush trick too, if the outside air is dry. Just don't forget to crack a few windows overnite, or it'll just be a swamp.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> The very best way is if you can persuade the contractor to either buy or rent a large dehumidifier, Had one contractor invest in a large one a few years ago best thing ever for pulling moister out of a home. It just amazed me just how fast the moister disappeared , and there was absolutely no water running down the walls around any windows or doors , the windows were completely dry, no frost build up anywhere.


yea, ive been thinkin of tryin this as well......dehumidifier......

how much should that run me stilts, for a decent one?

also, should it sit in one centralized area in the middle of the house, or should it be periodically moved around.....?


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> But you get to mow grass year round, too. :lol:


 
I would much rather mow the grass once a month then shovel snow every day during the winter and we get to wear shorts and t's to work year round!!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

We shovel on average three big (5-8+")snows per winter. Year round 80's would be great, but glad the freeze kills off the skeeters. Was in FL one winter, those gnats you got are intolerable.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> yea, ive been thinkin of tryin this as well......dehumidifier......
> 
> how much should that run me stilts, for a decent one?
> 
> also, should it sit in one centralized area in the middle of the house, or should it be periodically moved around.....?


I'm not sure on the cost since I have not personally invested in one , as far as the position in or on the job It does not have to be centralized so much, at least with the ones I have seen , I am sure it would help, but wherever it is it will pull all the humidity out, just make sure you have a drain hose hooked up to a drain somewhere. I would like to own one but just one more thing to lug around and store when not in use, maybe sometime in the future when I need some additional write offs perhaps. I have to say though there is no other better way to draw humidity out, works better than an air exchanger, besides that you will not have to worry about a clean up charge when the air exchanger gets all plugged up. You will also notice the need to leave any fans behind, less stuff to trip over with all the extension cords along with the fans. The humidifiers themselves are not all that large I am guessing 3.5 x3.5 x 3.5 and they usually are on wheels so they can roll around easy, that is just a general size they are probably more narrow because they will fit through most doorways. I usually put it in an area out of the way while working, you can always move it at the end of the day to be more efficient.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Just did a quick search on pricing a decent size is going to run you over $1200 , not sure on the rental ones perhaps rent one and see how good it works for your application, then you will know what size to purchase.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

yea.....

damn 1200.....i couldve sworn ive seen cheaper, ranging in the 400-600 range, which would be do-able.

They do work though, i know that for sure and have talked to enough people to validate this.

Thank god weather this week is 'warming' up somewhat though....

Last week, on monday I had a house 1st coated.....went back friday and it was STILL wet.

this is killing me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Tim 082 had the info and a link some time back. If I recall his pick was $1600.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> yea.....
> 
> damn 1200.....i couldve sworn ive seen cheaper, ranging in the 400-600 range, which would be do-able.
> 
> ...


Come on now dig deep down into that musty old wallet of yours and take out some of that money in there that's collecting dust and use it... I feel the pain somethings you need the most usually are the last to get. It use to be that when I needed something badly I would just bid out a job with enough extra in the bid to purchase it, so then it would be paid for or as they say paid for itself. Little harder to do now days. Good news is, I was in shooting the breeze with the loan officer yesterday and he told me things were starting to ease up, I asked when in a year? six months ? He said within the next six months things will be looking good. He wants to work on a larger line of credit for me starting in 2010, Just don't know if I want to go that route, but it never hurts to have some more cash flow available. I'm like most I love to barrow but hate to pay back. But not to say I don't. If at all possible buy the dehumidifier, you will get you use out of it. Besides that it is Christmas Season buy yourself an early present.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

They run from 700 and up google it


----------

